# Life



## keg (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello everyone,I hope you are having a nice day.I have a ? to ask everyone.I was sitting in front of 7-11 and drinking a grape pop and a young lady and her friend walked up to me and asked me if i wanted to play with them.I said yeah so they said hop in the car.After driving awhile the girl said would you like a vitamin? they said it would help keep me healthy and stop the bugs from biting me.So i took 2 and a drink from this foul tasting drink they were drinking.We stopped in a clearing in the woods and i started to get out the car and thats the last thing I can recall.I woke up alone and I guess I dropped my wallet in there car.So i started to walk but my butt kinda hurt so i hadda walk slow.I guess I fell down and hurt my butt.I need to find these people becuase my library card and my safeway card were in my wallet.They were really dirrty and stinky.they both had hair that looked like pieces of doodoo.the boy had a piece of bone in his nose and a unicorn tattoo on his whole cheek.The girl had about 7 little pieces of metal in her face.she had tattoo on fingers that said. WANT AIDS.do any of you know these kids?When I told my uncle about this he first took a look at my butt and said he was fixing it but I think he made the pain worse.Then he told me about this website for young people who travel.Please help.I have a condom in that wallet and i want to use it next year when my step sister will vist me.thank you


----------



## Ash Ludd (Aug 14, 2012)

LOLwat


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 14, 2012)

hahahahha somebody is drunk on the internets....oooooops........ 
p.s. yousuck


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 15, 2012)

ok, pretty obvious trolling, and not all that funny even. warning given, thread closed.


----------

